
Fox News Is Dropping Its ‘Fair and Balanced’ Slogan - aaronbrethorst
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/06/fox-news-is-dropping-its-fair-and-balanced-slogan.html
======
justforFranz
That's nice. I guess.

OK, actually it isn't. Why do so many of us, who are all so well-aware that
Fox News is utter garbage, continue to talk about it? I mean,.. I think this
topic has been as deeply explored as it needs to be.

~~~
orionblastar
I agree, everyone knows it is biased and has scandals from time to time.

Since Trump won, I see it bashed in blogs and forums for helping Trump win. If
only conservatives watch it and believe it, that means they can only influence
less than half the population. The liberals etc that didn't even vote allowed
the GOP to win in 2016.

So if you hate Fox and want the GOP out, go out and vote for Democrats each
election. Don't blame Fox news and others, get involved in politics and also
vote and encourage others to do so as well.

